# new style aire??



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i have been waiting to go back to the van to find detail's of the specific aire but regardless if i leave it any longer i will forget so i will post it now and edit with the details when i find it , 
on our recent trip we stopped at a few aires that were closed down our copy of all the aires is 98 i think, but one particular aire near Agen though closed concrete down drain etc had a sign directing you to the replacement aire, tom tom found it for me and i must admit if that is the shape of the future we won't be badly served, it was a secure barriered area gravelled and about the size of a football pitch with a centre aisle and 4 bourne style post's to connect up to 4 electric and water point's at each one , so fully serviced there are 16 spot's and around the outside probably room for 20 more van's 
the fee to enter was 3euro's off your card and a further 2;50 for electric & water , took my visa card no problem , and for a secure modern fully serviced pitch i thought that very fair 
my only concern is the water connector's are of the bayonet type and we saw a further aire with these so more kit to carry if i can find a stockist ,


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We stayed on a new one like this in a town near the Dordogne a couple of months ago. It escapes me what it was called.

Barrier entry for 5 euros (water extra) and 16amp EHU on each separate pitch all hard standing bays. It was all very neat and manacured and reminded me of a CC site (not that Ive been on one) but I didnt like it for that reason. I prefer them a bit more shambolic! Must of cost a fortune to build it though. It was pretty busy.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

rugbyken said:


> i have been waiting to go back to the van to find detail's of the specific aire but regardless if i leave it any longer i will forget so i will post it now and edit with the details when i find it ,
> on our recent trip we stopped at a few aires that were closed down our copy of all the aires is 98 i think, but one particular aire near Agen though closed concrete down drain etc had a sign directing you to the replacement aire, tom tom found it for me and i must admit if that is the shape of the future we won't be badly served, it was a secure barriered area gravelled and about the size of a football pitch with a centre aisle and 4 bourne style post's to connect up to 4 electric and water point's at each one , so fully serviced there are 16 spot's and around the outside probably room for 20 more van's
> the fee to enter was 3euro's off your card and a further 2;50 for electric & water , took my visa card no problem , and for a secure modern fully serviced pitch i thought that very fair
> my only concern is the water connector's are of the bayonet type and we saw a further aire with these so more kit to carry if i can find a stockist ,


hi sounds nice but no sat coordinates :?: .jud


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rugbyken said:


> i have been waiting to go back to the van to find detail's of the specific aire but regardless if i leave it any longer i will forget so* i will post it now and edit with the details when i find it* ,





jud said:


> hi sounds nice but no sat coordinates :?: .jud


Ahem!!!

Should have gone to specsavers Jud! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

rugbyken said:


> i have been waiting to go back to the van to find detail's of the specific aire but regardless if i leave it any longer i will forget so i will post it now and edit with the details when i find it ,
> on our recent trip we stopped at a few aires that were closed down our copy of all the aires is 98 i think, but one particular aire near Agen though closed concrete down drain etc had a sign directing you to the replacement aire, tom tom found it for me and i must admit if that is the shape of the future we won't be badly served, it was a secure barriered area gravelled and about the size of a football pitch with a centre aisle and 4 bourne style post's to connect up to 4 electric and water point's at each one , so fully serviced there are 16 spot's and around the outside probably room for 20 more van's
> the fee to enter was 3euro's off your card and a further 2;50 for electric & water , took my visa card no problem , and for a secure modern fully serviced pitch i thought that very fair
> my only concern is the water connector's are of the bayonet type and we saw a further aire with these so more kit to carry if i can find a stockist ,


What do you mean by bayonet type connector? We are off to France in January so don't want any problems.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have on an aires download on autoroute express 2010 3 aires near Agen. Could it have been one of these. 2 are S/W of Agen on the D656 & 1 S/W on the D813. All are only a 3-4 miles from the town.

The GPS location would be good if you have got it.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have to ask as well, bayonet type fitting.any pics or link to pics.pls.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I've seen a tap in France that needed a connector similar to >> this << fitting . . . . and was unable to connect to it.

Thankfully I am a watering can enthusiast so there was no problem, but anyone with just a screw fitting hose would be stuffed.

Dave.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Never found a tap that a simple hose filler will not fit!

http://www.towsure.com/product/FillUp_5_Water_Tank_Filling_Hose


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

johnthompson said:


> We are off to France in January so don't want any problems.


Be prepared for the water to be turned off on Aires during the winter in many areas (more so where it is likely to be icy).


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Morphology said:


> johnthompson said:
> 
> 
> > We are off to France in January so don't want any problems.
> ...


Thanks for that. We travelled down to Spain last November and found that was the case in some Aires even in the deep south of France ie. Cap Bretton

You can always buy water from Supermarkets if you need to if nothing else is available. My motto is always fill up when you can.

Waste tank water comes in handy to flush a cassette as well.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

johnthompson said:


> What do you mean by bayonet type connector? We are off to France in January so don't want any problems.


It could well be like the one I came across in the following link...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1091610.html#1091610










At first it looked like a male hoselock connector would fit it but if you read down the thread further someone has tried that and its too narrow. This type of connector seems to be getting more common on aires but no one seems to have found a connector that fits - yet.

Anyone else have any ideas?

Pete


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

thank's pete that is very simular poss right, but it didn't look as though a hoselock would fit, i thought at the time it looked like the sort of spring loaded connecter you get on an compressed air system, i may be overegging the pudding i hope so but if its becoming more popular the camping shops will stock them and lesanne on here has the camping car de monde mag in france thier version of MMM so it would prob feature in there i'll ask,
co-ords i promise i'll get at the weekend i also have a decent photo showing the aire layout but can't seem to post photo's on here i'm a computer numpty but quite willing to e mail it to anyone who want's it that i can normally manage.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

been over and fetched the book not quite as near agen as i thought 20 mls away , the aire is at castelrrasin the old aire was at allee de verdun the new one is at allee du source N44.03858 [44*02,214'] E1.10225[e001*05,944']
anyone looking for a good aire in this region can't beat Caumont-sur-garonne near marmande [an orange banner in all the aires] right on the canal near a bridge and small village & on the opposite side a towpath 2 mts wide tarmacced that run's for many miles N44.44199 [44*26,506'] E0.17912 [E000*10,781'] power and water available for small charge but normal disposal free, there is canal boat mooring in the same area


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Looks a nice one, its listed on CC-Infos....

>Castelsarrasin<

All we need now is someone to enter it into our database, hint hint Ken :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add

Pete


----------

